# Best incubator



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I have talked the hubby into incubating some eggs, you know for educational purposes, for the grandson. What do you think is the best incubator for the price? What do you all have/use? Pros and cons? Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't own any but I've heard here and other places that Brinsea I'd by far the best. Best temp regulation and that seems to be the key factor. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the little giant I bought from Tractor Supply for $30. So far is has been just fine. Just make sure to pick up a different thermometer than the one that comes with it and a hygrometer for humidity. Oh and no need for a turning rack, the fun part of incubating is letting the kids turn the eggs.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i have 2 Hovabators 
if your just messing around you can go without the fan kit
but if you want to sell a few chicks or a bunch like i am looking to do the you want a fan & turner
my second incubator has the picture window which i am just using as a hatcher
the little giants do work but are more prone to heat spikes which "can" wipe out a batch of eggs fast
the Hovabators are said to be more stable , this is the feedback that i get from people who have owned both types
now if you want to drop some coin then go with the Brinsea
however on my 1st test batch with my Hovabator i got 9 out of 10 to hatch
on this last batch i had 33 eggs set, 1 quit really early
28 just hatched & 4 remain with no sign of life so far
but i'll give them till day 26 to figure out if they wish to hatch out or not
so i feel those are good numbers, figuring in that some of those set eggs got chilled
out in the coop before i was able to collect them.


good luck 
piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I guess he already ordered one, no idea what it is, just happy I will get the experience.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

I started many years ago with an old tin bator, that was older then Chris Crinkle. I then moved onto a little giant bator with a turner. The little giant worked well for many years. Now I have the Sportsman, and it is truly awesome. Totally automated, can hatch multiple breeds together with staggered hatches.

VIVI


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

VIVI said:


> I started many years ago with an old tin bator, that was older then Chris Crinkle. I then moved onto a little giant bator with a turner. The little giant worked well for many years. Now I have the Sportsman, and it is truly awesome. Totally automated, can hatch multiple breeds together with staggered hatches.
> 
> VIVI


i'm now doing stagered hatched with my hovabators
i keep 1 loaded at all times & then use the 2nd one to hatch out the peeps. i plan on having eggs hatching every wed till sept.

i sold off a dozen buff orpingtons today
that makes my new larger brooder look almost empty
i'll fix that soon with more fuzzy butts


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

piglett said:


> i'm now doing stagered hatched with my hovabators
> i keep 1 loaded at all times & then use the 2nd one to hatch out the peeps. i plan on having eggs hatching every wed till sept.
> 
> i sold off a dozen buff orpingtons today
> ...


That sounds like fun!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> That sounds like fun!


 the best part is you get to talk chickens with the buyers 
what more could i ask for?


----------

